# Ошибка Ввода-Вывода при установке Gentoo

## timcryt

При установке Gentoo на компьютере команда mirrorselect отказалась работать, написав

```
/usr/bin/mirrorselect: Input/output error 
```

----------

## TigerJr

Проблема с диском а не с генто, проверить на Бэд блоки может что найдёшь...

----------

